# Pourquoi....



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Quelqu'un a-t-il tenté de me museler, hier soir ?

J'attends des explications, et va falloir qu'elles soient bonnes...


----------



## maousse (9 Janvier 2003)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il t'es arrivé hier soir, mais ce qui est sur, c'est que tu as gagné un  point .


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Si seulement il pouvait s'agir de ça (j'en doute, car je me souviendrais avoir fait une allusion de ce genre...) j'accepterais bien volontier la sanction.

Malheureusement j'ai peur que le motif soit beaucoup moins noble.

Merci quand même pour ta réponse, tu n'es manifestement pas rancunier, moi non plus.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Il semblerait décidément que la liste des motifs ne soit pas trés longue...


----------



## maousse (9 Janvier 2003)

J'ai considéré que le sujet était comme clos, tu me sembles mieux luné ce matin. (moi aussi d'ailleurs)
Tout le monde a l'air de bien s'en porter (attention, ne pas faire la liaison, cela ne serait pas vrai...)
J'ai du me tromper, et je t'ai déjà dis que je ne savais pas ce qu'il t'était arrivé hier soir.

(remarque, je réponds, mais ce n'est pas mon rôle, étant donné que je n'ai plus rien à dire sur le sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Bon, bon, ben autant pour moi...

Je retire "empêché du slibar" et "mou du calcif" !!

Ceci dit t'as eu du bol parce qu'en temps normal j'ajoute "sinistré du kangourou"....

Si quelqu'un pouvait me dire, ce serait quand même cool...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

Te dire quoi Sonnyboy ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Ben me dire pourquoi je me suis fait virer hier soir...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

A quelle heure ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



euh, c'est-à-dire ? t'avais plus accès au forum, c'est çà ? 
Explique


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Ben me dire pourquoi je me suis fait virer hier soir...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Procédons par ordre :

1/ Le cube en face de toi, qui ressemble à une télé était-il allumé


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * A quelle heure ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



euh, c'est-à-dire ? t'avais plus accès au forum, c'est çà ? 
Explique * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais on m'a dit qu'il m'était interdit de poster
motif "ça lui fera les pieds"

J'adore !


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais on m'a dit qu'il m'était interdit de poster
motif "ça lui fera les pieds"

J'adore !   * 

[/QUOTE]

merdre, c'est ce que je mets d'habitude !!


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais on m'a dit qu'il m'était interdit de poster
motif "ça lui fera les pieds"

J'adore !   * 

[/QUOTE]

t'as l'air procédurier comme gars...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

merdre, c'est ce que je mets d'habitude !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo, je te félicite pour la grande qualité de tes interventions.

Qu'est ce qui a changé aujourd'hui grace à toi ?


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Bravo, je te félicite pour la grande qualité de tes interventions.

Qu'est ce qui a changé aujourd'hui grace à toi ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

bah rien, puisque ce n'est pas moi qui t'ai banni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je doute que l'on t'ai banni, je n'ai rien vu, je vais vérifier le log des actions modos)


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

bah rien, puisque ce n'est pas moi qui t'ai banni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je doute que l'on t'ai banni, je n'ai rien vu, je vais vérifier le log des actions modos)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah mince, ça marche que pour les admins !!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Plus au prochain épisode ?


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Quelqu'un a-t-il tenté de me museler, hier soir ?

J'attends des explications, et va falloir qu'elles soient bonnes...   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

merci mackie, c'est disponible où ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

L'ouvrage qu'il vous faut, c'est plutôt : 

"bannir proprement sonnyboy"

Ce doit être un gros bouquin.

Bisous mes lapins....


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Pas du tout. C'est un gratuit de 3 feuilles qui est distribué chaque semaine dans les boites aux lettres.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Oui alors vous ta gueule !

Tiens au fait quand est ce qu'on se fait un petit pipo ?

Ce soir je joue, demain je joue...(au con naturellement...)


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

merci mackie, c'est disponible où ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

en precomande a la fnac


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Bah alors je ne vois que samedi. On pourra dire du mal des zotres  en toute intimitée


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

oui, mais j'ai peur que tu repètes...

Déjà qu'ils ne m'aiment pas...


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai que si je répétais tout, il y a longtemps que tu aurais été banni du forum. Voire même interdit de web.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Peut être même écartelé en place publique...

On savait quand même s'amuser à l'époque...


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Et ouai. Maintenant c'est de la guimauve. Reste peut-être les Chinois  pour s'amuser encore un peu


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Passé un moment on avait l'air de pouvoir bien s'marrer au Rwanda...

C'est vrai qu'ici des coups de machettes on en voie plus beaucoup...

Et puis y a les afghans qui savent rigoler...Enfin des gens qui savent utiliser un terrain de foot...


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

J'aime aussi les Tours Operators organisés par Vladimir Poutine.
Avec les gaz Poutine, t'es pas né, t'es en ruine


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai quel humaniste ce poutine...

Et puis les tchétchènes sont méchants, c'est bien connu...

D'ailleur ne dit on pas "méchant comme un tchétchène.." ?


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

D'ailleurs, c'est bien connu, les tchétchènes ne comprennent que la gégène....


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Excellent !!

Non, c'est vrai ces peuples exagèrent à nous faire chier aux heures de grande écoute...

Tiens ça fait longtemps qu'il n'y a pas eu un pov naze pour dire que je n'existe pas, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre...


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Avec un noeud au bout le torchon mouillé ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Oui, ou alors un fils de téléphone (torsadé).


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Ca , ça va être difficile. Tu sais que la mode est au sans fil maintenant. Les gens sont trop influençables. Il a fallut d'une fois, qu'un blaireau téléphone dans la rue, pour que tout le monde l'imite.

Bon, bah il me reste quelques clous rouillés. Ca ira ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Sinon une antenne tordue...et rouillée...fera bien l'affaire.


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

C'est pas un peu trop fin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Sinon une antenne tordue...et rouillée...fera bien l'affaire.

* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens çà me rappelle quelque chose....


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

Et celle-là, elle te plait pas, sonny ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

Je m'a suis trompé de sujet !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Faut dire qu'on vous voit partout depuis deux jours et qu'on sait plus trop ce qu'on lit...


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

tiens çà me rappelle quelque chose....



* 

[/QUOTE]















 Oh oui, grand fou


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2003)




----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et celle-là, elle te plait pas, sonny ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Hé....pas mal....monsieur est connaisseur !!

Tu es le premier, pour l'instant.


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

Je n'ai pas trop de mérite, j'aime le blues et l'armonica...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Mais si, tu as du mérites!! 
A part Krystof tu es le seul qui connait SBW...

Tu joues aussi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Je sais j'ai mis un "S" à mérite...


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Mais si, tu as du mérites!! 
A part Krystof tu es le seul qui connait SBW...

Tu joues aussi ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me contente d'écouter, c'est plus audible comme ça.


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Je sais j'ai mis un "S" à mérite...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Tant que tu ne confonds pas les genres, ça me va...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

C'est déjà bien ...

D'autres harmonicistes ?

Moi j'aime Carey Bell, Sugar blue (trés rapide...), billy Branch...


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * C'est déjà bien ...

D'autres harmonicistes ?

Moi j'aime Carey Bell, Sugar blue (trés rapide...), billy Branch...   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai aussi un faible pour Little Walter...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Je l'avais oublié...

Y en a un que j'aime bien c'est kim Wilson (fabulous t birds...)

T'écoutes que les harmo ?


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Tu as de la fièvre sonny ?
Ca fait 5 posts à la suite sans insultes.
Tu devrais voir un médecin.
Et puis n'es pas honte, dis le que tu écoutes Jean-Jacques Milteau en cachette


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

Nononon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime beaucoup Howlin' Wolf et Muddy Waters...


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *
Et puis n'es pas honte, dis le que tu écoutes Jean-Jacques Milteau en cachette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y-a pas de honte non plus !!


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Muddy Waters... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un grand classique :


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Ben quoi, si le sujet m'interesse, je peux me conduire presque normalement...

C'est vrai, j'écoute JJ Milteau en duo avec Gary Moore, sur leur dernier album "mais si j'vous jure c'est du blues !" avec Patrick Verbeke comme invité, c'est produit Oliver Koub....

Bon revenons à nos moutons...

Krystof a acheté trés récement l'album "hard again" de M. Waters, il était dans un sombre bac promo, du style "prenez les par pitié..." on vit une drole d'époque, les gens préferrent M. Farmer....

En ce moment je suis a bloc sur John Mayall...que je rédécouvre avec plaisir, c'est bien mieux que ce que je pensais....


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

En ce moment je suis a bloc sur John Mayall...que je rédécouvre avec plaisir, c'est bien mieux que ce que je pensais....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour moi, son meilleur album : JazzBluesFusion Live in NewYork &amp; Boston !!


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * c'est produit Oliver Koub.... * 

[/QUOTE]

On a dit pas de nom....


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
 JazzBluesFusion Live in NewYork &amp; Boston !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'aime plus trop ce qu'il fait maintenant mais j'ai quand même beaucoup de respect pour lui. Faut dire qu'il a joué avec une tripoté de pointures (qui ne l'était pas forcément à l'époque) !!


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Pour moi, son meilleur album : JazzBluesFusion Live in NewYork &amp; Boston !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

1972, l'année de ma naissance...

Là j'écoute les plus récents...

J'aime beaucoup "wake up call"

Enfait j'aime son gratteux de l'époque (coco montoya)


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Pour moi, son meilleur album : JazzBluesFusion Live in NewYork &amp; Boston !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

De la même année et donc dans tout aussi bon (mais j'ai quand même un faible pour le premier), je te conseille l'album "Moving One"... Tu ne seras pas déçu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_C'est deux là, je les ai en 33, c'est mon trésor de guerre !!_


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

moving on ...

je l'ai pas , c'est qui la gratte ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

Sais plus...
Attend un peu, vais essayer de te le retrouver.


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

C'est Freddy Robinson, comme pour l'autre Album, avec toujours Larry Taylor à la bass, Clifford Salomon (alto tenor), Blue Mitchell (trompette). 
Par contre , le batteur change, c'est Keef Hartley, et il y a plus de cuivre : Charles Owens (tenor sprano flute), Fred Jackson (baritone tenor), Ernie Watts (tenor). Et en bonus : Victor Gaskin à la contre bass.

valàvalà...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Ben on va essayer de trouver ça...

Sinon des découvertes transcendantes ces derniers temps ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

Plus vraiment... 
Maintenant, j'écoute beaucoup d'électro !!


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Blague ?


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Plus vraiment... 
Maintenant, j'écoute beaucoup d'électro !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Méfie toi. Ca allait très bien jusqu'ici, mais là, ça risque de déraper


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Blague ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Nononononono !!
C'est pas une blague !!
De l'électro et franck Sinatra...
Comme quoi !!


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

je fais quand même l'impasse sur le top 50 et les marches militaires !!


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Ouf, tout n'est pas perdu


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

Faut bien croire en quelque chose...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2003)

Les marches militaires tu disais ça pour  nous faire de la peine ?

De l'électro et du sinatra donc...

Why not, mais pourquoi ça, alors que tu sembles avoir un passé glorieux ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

Parce que je n'aime pas écouter trop longtemps la même chose, j'ai l'impression de râter quelque chose... Résultat, ça me frustre, je dors mal !!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2003)

Mais non, regarde moi...

J'écoute du blues pendant la journée, j'en joue le soir (bien modestement....), et le tout depuis de nombreuses années et je dors trés bein... au boulot en tout cas...


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

J'ai pas dit non plus que je n'en écoutais plus...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2003)

C'est pour ça que tu tiens encore le coup, faut pas chercher plus loin....


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

On ne se refait pas non plus...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2003)

D'autant plus qu'il n'y a pas de raison...


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

Ben non, forcément...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Arrive un âge où on apprend plus au singe à faire la grimace...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2003)

Certes, certes...

Mais et le blues dans tout ça ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

Il va bien, merci.


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Mais non, regarde moi...

J'écoute du blues pendant la journée, j'en joue le soir (bien modestement....)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tous les soirs ? T'as joué hier ?


----------



## krystof (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tous les soirs ? T'as joué hier ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Hélas oui


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tous les soirs ? T'as joué hier ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai joué jeudi et vendredi soir


----------



## nato kino (12 Janvier 2003)

C'est régulier ?
Vous êtes combien ? Toujours les mêmes ?
Des reprises ou aussi des compositions perso ?

Raconte un peu...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

En général 2 fois par semaines (week end...)

On est en trio (basse, batterie/chant, guitare)

Deux formules : Electrique, plus chicago blues ou texas blues

Acoustique, blues traditionnel et morceaux plus jazzy...

On joue des standards...


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *

On est en trio (basse, batterie/chant, guitare)

* 

[/QUOTE]

Kristof, Lino et toi ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

Il m'arrive de taper le boeuf avec Krystof, mais je ne connais pas de lino...


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *  mais je ne connais pas de lino...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu savais qui c'est


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

St....ane ?


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2003)

Yes


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

Il va tous les tuer en cinoche...


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2003)

Je m'en réjouis d'avance


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

ça va abraser velu...

ça va tailler dans la masse...

ça va chier des bulles, et des grosses...


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * ça va chier des bulles, et des grosses...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Dommages que les propriétés olfactives des bulles ne puissent être transmises


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2003)

on peut imaginer...quand même...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Dommages que les propriétés olfactives des bulles ne puissent être transmises  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Je vois que l'on parle de moi, mais dommage je dois m'absenter pour le moment. A+


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2003)

Et ben !! C'est prometteur !!


----------



## krystof (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lino:</font><hr /> * 
Je vois que l'on parle de moi, mais dommage je dois m'absenter pour le moment. A+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Prends ton temps, on n'est pas pressé


----------



## krystof (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et ben !! C'est prometteur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as raison de t'inquiéter. Sonnyboy, c'est de la guimauve à côté de ce qui arrive


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2003)

J'commence à bien aimer les niçois moa !!


----------



## krystof (14 Janvier 2003)

Super ta nouvelle coiffure


----------



## Azrael (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * J'commence à bien aimer les niçois moa !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais parler le Nissart au moins ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2003)

Parce qu'il faut des diplomes aussi ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je ne te ferai pas l'affront de te demander si tu lèves la patte en pissant, je veux pas me faire virer moi aussi pour propos déplacés...!!


----------



## Azrael (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Parce qu'il faut des diplomes aussi ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je ne te ferai pas l'affront de te demander si tu lèves la patte en pissant, je veux pas me faire virer moi aussi pour propos déplacés...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non j'en met partout, je préfère quand c'est bien dégueulasse et que l'on garde l'odeur sur soit toute la journée... mais toi tu as de vrai valeurs, tu ne peux pas comprendre les futilités du petit peuple


----------



## krystof (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je ne te ferai pas l'affront de te demander si tu lèves la patte en pissant,   * 

[/QUOTE]




















Demande quand même


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * 

Non j'en met partout, je préfère quand c'est bien dégueulasse et que l'on garde l'odeur sur soit toute la journée... mais toi tu as de vrai valeurs, tu ne peux pas comprendre les futilités du petit peuple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Les pingouins, je sais pas, mais j'ai jamais vu un chien se pisser sur les pattes !!


----------



## krystof (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * 
 les futilités du petit peuple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est donc ça la France d'en bas


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 




















Demande quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Attention toi... Je pourrais bien déménager mon profil à Nice hein !!


----------



## krystof (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Attention toi... Je pourrais bien déménager mon profil à Nice hein !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il reste de la place


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Avec plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il reste de la place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouuuui ? Rien...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2003)

Bon alors il arrive ce profil...

Parce que ça va être l'heure de l'apéro...


----------



## krystof (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * Bon alors il arrive ce profil...

Parce que ça va être l'heure de l'apéro...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne prends jamais l'apéro avec des anonymes


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne prends jamais l'apéro avec des anonymes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Anonyme... Et inculte de surcroît !!


----------



## krystof (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Anonyme... Et inculte de surcroît !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Inculte, je ne sais pas encore. S'il nous propose un Picon-Bière, je commencerais à avoir de sérieux doutes


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Inculte, je ne sais pas encore. S'il nous propose un Picon-Bière, je commencerais à avoir de sérieux doutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
Doit pas être de Nice, l'anonyme, ou alors, seulement d'adoption...


----------



## krystof (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Doit pas être de Nice, l'anonyme, ou alors, seulement d'adoption... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour l'adoption, faut coucher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai tout les noms. Aucun anonyme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, Nikaïa ??? Comme la Salle de concert à Nice


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Sinon, Nikaïa ??? Comme la Salle de concert à Nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pourtant pas très difficile à  deviner ...


----------



## krystof (14 Janvier 2003)

J'ai eu peur, je croyais que tu faisais également allusion au meeting d'athlétisme du même nom...


----------



## nato kino (14 Janvier 2003)

Si c'est plein de beaux éphèbes athlétiques, je dis pas non !!


----------



## Belphegor (15 Janvier 2003)

Il avait pourtant l'air trés sympa cet anonyme...

Moi même je suis de Nice....


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Si c'est plein de beaux éphèbes athlétiques, je dis pas non !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

On va finir par découvrir ton vrai profil 'tanplan


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Belphegor:</font><hr /> * Il avait pourtant l'air trés sympa cet anonyme...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Le problème, c'est qu'il voulait pas mordre l'oreiller


----------



## Belphegor (15 Janvier 2003)

ça sent la testostérone...


----------



## Belphegor (15 Janvier 2003)

A ne pas confondre avec la testadicazzo...


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Belphegor:</font><hr /> * A ne pas confondre avec la testadicazzo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'expérience qui parle


----------



## Belphegor (15 Janvier 2003)

C'est que j'en ai mordu des oreillers...

Heureusement pour moi, j'ai aussi éventré quelques matelas....


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Belphegor:</font><hr /> * C'est que j'en ai mordu des oreillers...

Heureusement pour moi, j'ai aussi éventré quelques matelas.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Prétentieux va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un matelas de plage à la limite, mais pas un épéda triple épaisseur


----------



## Belphegor (15 Janvier 2003)

Si si, et même des Pirelli en latex...les meilleurs...

Moi, je suis un chignoleur...

On m'appelle le Jacques Mesrine des plumards...

Le décapsuleur de bigorneaux...

Le bruleur de réchauds...

En un mot, le mastar !


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

On va finir par découvrir ton vrai profil 'tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
J'en garde toujours un au frais, pour les grandes occasions !!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Pareil....(rires...)


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Janvier 2003)

Quoi... déjà débanné!? Purée, c'est pas rigolo si ça va aussi vite


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Les meilleures choses ont une fin ma poule...

Moi aussi je t'aime...


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2003)

C'est ta semaine "peace &amp; love", sonny ?


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

Profitons-en. Ca va pas durer


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Oui, j'ai décidé de laisser mon parler mon coeur...

Il est moins grossier que mon cerveau...

Mais effectivement ça va peut être pas durer...


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2003)

Il a décidé de ratisser large aujourd'hui...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Pourquoi tu dis ça ?

Meuh non, t'inquiètes, je suis chaud bouillant, si mon ami "doc mes choses" vient me les brouter il aura droit à sa volée de bois vert...


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi tu dis ça ?

Meuh non, t'inquiètes, je suis chaud bouillant, si mon ami "doc mes choses" vient me les brouter il aura droit à sa volée de bois vert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La journée s'annonce passionnante. Dommage que tu te fasses encore viré avant la fin de celle-ci


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Peut être pas...

Tu vas me porter la poisse...


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi tu dis ça ?

Meuh non, t'inquiètes, je suis chaud bouillant, si mon ami "doc mes choses" vient me les brouter il aura droit à sa volée de bois vert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu me rassures !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un instant, j'ai cru... Mais non !!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Meuh non, meuh non...

Tu croyais peut être que j'allais m'abaisser à dire des trucs puérils du genre "j'ai changé..." comme l'a fait SMG ?

Non, je suis toujours le même, plein de haine, l'écume au lèvres, le couteau entre les dents...

C'est bien comme ça qu'ils doivent m'imaginer non ?


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Peut être pas...

Tu vas me porter la poisse...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis plutôt là pour te remettre dans le droit chemin mon petit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toute une éducation à revoir


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *

Non, je suis toujours le même, plein de haine, l'écume au lèvres, le couteau entre les dents...

* 

[/QUOTE]

tel Raspoutine en villégiature sur la côte provençale !!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Voilà, c'est à peu près ça...


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2003)

Dans mes bras toi !!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

..tention !!

ça va jaser.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon gros lapin !!!


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * gros lapin !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Vade retro Satalem !!


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Vade retro Satalem !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

bah j'ai rien fait pourtant !!


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

bah j'ai rien fait pourtant !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben justement. C'est ce qui fait défaut


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

bah j'ai rien fait pourtant !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Vaut mieux prévenir que guérir !!


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Avec des amis comme krystof, pas besoin d'enemis...


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2003)

La guerres des parrains aura bien lieu !!


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La guerres des parrains aura bien lieu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est déjà mort


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Meuh non, pas de guerre...

Peut être une petite abrasion...vite fait sur le gaz...


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Meuh non, pas de guerre...

Peut être une petite abrasion...vite fait sur le gaz... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'accepte que les abrasions dites velues, et rien d'autre.
Amateur, passe ton chemin


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Moi, quand j'abrase, j'abrase velu !!!

Sinon c'est pas la peine !


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Moi, quand j'abrase, j'abrase velu !!!

Sinon c'est pas la peine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La rumeur dit que tu déçois un peu en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Va falloir reprendre du poil à la bête


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Ben oui, mais à chaque fois que j'abrase...je me fais virer...

Alors crotte, zut, flûte !!!!


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Ben oui, mais à chaque fois que j'abrase...je me fais virer...

Alors crotte, zut, flûte !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourtant, je suis sûr que ça part d'un bon sentiment.
Sonny, la main sur le séou, toujours prêt à aider son prochain..


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Toujours la main sur lou seou...au cas ou....


----------

